# Special NGD: Adam D's ACTUAL Parker Adam Dutkiewicz Sig Model - KSE Fanboy's Dream!



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)

This one ended up being a VERY special NGD for me!!! I'm a HUUUUUUGE Killswitch Engage fan ever since the very first time I heard the Alive or Just Breathing album back in the day and have been a SERIOUS Adam D. fanboy the day I heard the band! Adam has influenced the stuff I play substantially so owning one of his guitars has always been something I've been keeping an eye out for to say the least. 

Recently SS.org's own Zimbloth from the Axe Palace worked out a large trade deal with Adam (since he's also a Boston local as I'm sure most of you know) and one of these guitars just happened to be Adam's actual personal Parker Adam Dutkiewicz Parker DragonFly signature model which as some of you such as Philligan might remember was also one of my bucket list guitars. 

They're pretty scarce these days since Parker discontinued them completely a few years ago when Adam stopped endorsing them to move to PRS, and one of the few that popped up were either in really jacked up condition, the electronics had been swapped out (Parker built with piezo and the owner had his "tech" strip all the piezo wiring and preamp out, then lost it? Really?!?!) or they were overpriced by certain douchebags attempting to flip for profit. Nick posted that he had acquired this one and of course without any hesitation I PM'd him to try to work out a deal and he was kind enough to hold it for me with a deposit while I moved a couple items which really helped me out (thanks again Nick!!!) since I had (surprise, surprise!) just taken in several high-dollar pieces and was short on liquid cash for something that I REALLY wanted to bring home. 

Don't expect this one to go up for sale (yeah, yeah I know but I'm rather serious as I've wanted one of these for SO long!), the combination of the pedigree of this one with the fact that it's a SERIOUSLY killer playing/sounding guitar has her set firmly in my keeper pile!!! Nick's tech does some absolutely awesome work as this beauty came in a little rough from having been used as a gigging and studio axe for a while but when she shipped to me the setup for Drop-C was absolutely PERFECT! Just the right amount of slinkiness without feeling like rubber bands and the tone is fantastic! 

I was debating grabbing some passives for this one because the routes are deep enough to accept EMGs so they would be able to take just about any passive pickup on the market as well, but honestly after jamming on her for a couple days now she's perfect as-is really! I didn't even really notice it until I took her outside, but the translucent finish used on the top allows you to see a rather gorgeous chunk of mahogany that was used on this choice piece! Something interesting about this one that I haven't seen on any other Parker before the headstock doesn't have the Carbon Fiber overlay on the face of the headstock, just the back! You can see the natural mahogany with the trans-blue finish on the headstock unlike just about any other Parker model I've seen which is badass! The back has a killer blue sparkle/metallic finish just like their standard "Transparent Blue" finished Fly Classic models come with!

Enough jibba-jabber (sorry, I'm excited, can you tell?!), on to the pics! Sorry for the overload of pics, but she's awesome so I took a ton!















































































































































More pics below due to image limit yay!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)

Yet again, more below due to the image limit nonsense!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Watty (May 26, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## Skrapmetal (May 26, 2014)

Awesome guitar, very jealous.

Make sure you sling it up around your nipples to do it justice.


----------



## JD27 (May 26, 2014)

Very cool pickup!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (May 26, 2014)

Awesome guitar. Quite a beauty. Happy NGD!


----------



## albertc (May 26, 2014)

Happy NGD!!! Thats one sweet finish. Lets just hope this doenst turn out like that Ryan Shuck thread lol However, I dont think anybody would rag on you for spending a ton of money on this guitar. Adam D is the man.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 26, 2014)

Gorgeous! I never knew it was such a nice trans blue

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 26, 2014)

Awesome,KSE is one awesome band and are awesome guitar players!
Parker's are awesome


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 26, 2014)

One of the guys on Guitar Porn was recently trying to sell an Adam D. Parker. Surprised that you didn't snag it too.  Haha!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)

Skrapmetal said:


> Make sure you sling it up around your nipples to do it justice.



Is there any other way to do Adam D's guitar justice than doing that?!  



albertc said:


> Happy NGD!!! Thats one sweet finish. Lets just hope this doenst turn out like that Ryan Shuck thread lol However, I dont think anybody would rag on you for spending a ton of money on this guitar. Adam D is the man.



 Well I actually did the due dilligence up front to ensure that it was all legit (hard to get more legit than the dude trading in to the dealer and having pics of Adam D. in the dealer's shop, which is easy to confirm since the guitars on the wall all match what Nick has in stock too, and having the backplate signed there!) so there shouldn't be any of that. I'll just tag Adam in these pics on Facebook real quick. wait what's that comment?! What does he mean he doesn't remember selling this?!?!?!  



TremontiFan16 said:


> Awesome,KSE is one awesome band and are awesome guitar players!
> Parker's are awesome



Agreed on all three parts of your post sir. This is Parker #2 in my current collection (and like Parker #20 or something overall I've had a lot of Parkers ) and I may be adding Parker #3 if I can find a way to swing it without killing off something I'll regret. There is another one out there calling my name, but since it wasn't as "rare" as this beauty I knew which one was coming home first!  Still trying to see what I can do on #3 though as I just got a $1K bonus for a project I've been working hard on (I know I say it all the time, but study hard in school guys! If you pay attention in school, you can work hard and bring home nice toys not too much later in life! ) so that helps, but I think I'd still need to move something else to bring in another Parker as they're definitely not cheap by any means!


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 26, 2014)

NOICE! Really nice man; love that sparkle blue on the back too. Congrats on scoring such a personal guitar for you. Cross one off the bucket list!


----------



## guiurso (May 26, 2014)

OMFG, that is amazing!! I'm a big Adam D. / KsE fan too, so I can imagine the feeling... really nice score, man. one of the coolest Parker's I've seen. congrats! HNGD!


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2014)

Wow LOVE the color on that!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> One of the guys on Guitar Porn was recently trying to sell an Adam D. Parker. Surprised that you didn't snag it too.  Haha!



No, I mentioned that quite clearly and specifically in my OP. While I don't want to steer my own NGD off topic, I would NEVER buy anything from him or his buddy EVER (sorry, I know he's your friend and all) and his price was ridiculous to boot. They're both shady individuals and I don't deal with people who have proven themselves on multiple occasions to be untrustworthy. I just don't buy from people I don't trust. NOPE NOPE NOPE. Not interested in paying some douchebag to profit off me being excited to buy something owned by my hero or a piece that is not easy to buy due to limited quantities being available on the used market. 

I bought this one through Nick @ The Axe Palace because it was in better condition (and he disclosed the condition of it honestly up front to boot unlike your buddy who has said stuff along the lines of "well people really need to ASK if there is anything wrong up front"&#8230; really, you can't disclose there are issues in your for sale posting?! ), nothing wrong with it, free killer setup by his tech AND the price was *substantially* lower. You'd have to be a total moron to willingly buy from that crew of for-profit flippers, I don't take kindly to people intentionally attempting to screw me to make a couple hundred bucks (or thousand in some rather ridiculous cases) because they feel it's their right to take advantage people or influence the market into thinking the guitars they are selling are worth more than they really are, but I guess something is only worth what they're able to get a sucker to pay for it.  Unfortunately for him, I'm not a sucker. 

The *tl;dr* version - Yes I absolutely saw that one as I had a search set up for that model running for months, but no, I did not buy it as a matter of principle as I do not appreciate the way he operates and do not do business with people I do not respect.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (May 26, 2014)

Oh man congrats! Thats so amazing! HNGD


----------



## jemfloral (May 26, 2014)

yes, the colour is rather splendid

Happy NGD!


----------



## yellowv (May 26, 2014)

Congrats dude. Must be awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2014)

yellowv said:


> Congrats dude. Must be awesome.



Ha yeah I know you love Adam D. as well Joe!  Jamming "My Last Serenade" on this thing through my Kemper 5150 III 50w profile this morning just sounded *SO* perfect!!!


----------



## broj15 (May 26, 2014)

action looks ridiculously low, and i can say that parker makes one of the most comfortable bridges ever. H(another)NGD.


----------



## Daf57 (May 26, 2014)

Oh man! Sweet, man! Big congrats!


----------



## Pezshreds (May 26, 2014)

Please mark this as NSFW, because that heel is just straight porn


----------



## Chocopuppet (May 26, 2014)

Daaaaaamn!
Does it come pre-corroded by his infamously powerful sweat-glands?


----------



## iamnoah262 (May 26, 2014)

This is awesome! I actually didn't know he played Parkers. I've never owned one but i'd be really curious to give it a try. Mad respect for not dealing with shady people, gear flipping is one thing but taking advantage of people isn't acceptable.


----------



## OlisDead (May 27, 2014)

How can you afford so much awesome guitars??? As a KSE fan myself, I can understand your excitement of owning a part of the band's history. HNGD!


----------



## Shimme (May 27, 2014)

Friggin' sweet, I be jelly. KSE is what got me into "extreme" music.

There's also something just great about a nice looking slab of mahogany, hope this ends up being a keeper for you!


----------



## Pat_tct (May 27, 2014)

as a big killswitch fan myself: f_u_ck you!

this is so freaking awesome and i am mad jealous right now.

HNGD man.


----------



## DISTORT6 (May 27, 2014)

Congrats! HNGD!
Big control cover is BIG! 
That's the first thing I would have to do, peek under that "hood".


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

DISTORT6 said:


> Congrats! HNGD!
> Big control cover is BIG!
> That's the first thing I would have to do, peek under that "hood".



Ha oh believe me, I did just that! It's the standard route/cover for these, there really isn't much going on inside, just the standard EMG wiring (basic 1v/1t config) and then the wiring for the piezo preamp and mag/mix/piezo toggle. Kinda wish they had used standard-sized toggles on this one as I prefer those for durability/longevity, but at least the mini-toggles they used on these feel fairly solid! The tone knob sticks a little bit but I have a spare set of volume/tone electronics for EMGs (in fact I have a brand new set of EMGs to boot haha) laying around from another guitar, so I may end up swapping the whole set into this one. Pretty sure EMG's are all wound identically, but for whatever reason the 81 in the bridge sounds REALLY great in this guitar!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

The one REALLY unfortunate part about buying this is that between this one and my Parker 7, it has SERIOUSLY ignited my GAS for another Parker in the worst way!  The neck contour on both the 6'ers and the 7's is just fantastic, hard to beat Parkers in the playability and ergonomics departments!


----------



## Aris_T (May 27, 2014)

THIS 

IS

AWESOME


HNGD!


----------



## Dcm81 (May 27, 2014)

That is stunning!

I am SO jelly right now!

HNGD.


----------



## protest (May 27, 2014)

Love that color. Don't sell this one, you'll regret it!


----------



## Malkav (May 27, 2014)

Congrats dude, I hope that one brings you lots of years of happiness 

The colour is really awesome, and that fretboard looks so cool up close


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 27, 2014)

Words cannot describe how jelly I am.

HNGD!!!!!







P.S. If you ever want to sell her I'll give you my soul


----------



## Churchie777 (May 27, 2014)

Man i envy you! to have an idols guitar was be awesome, Congrats to you sir hngd


----------



## craigny (May 27, 2014)

Wow what a great score! Always loved the Adam D Dragonfly. And to get his own personal guitar that's something.


----------



## Ramburger (May 27, 2014)

HNGD! I don't know what you do but where do I sign up? I want to buy PRS and Parkers all day everyday


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2014)

You're such an asshole.... Stop it already!!! Great taste as always


----------



## yauyo (May 27, 2014)

damn i hate you! ha, just kidding! HNGD!!


----------



## geofreesun (May 27, 2014)

that dean!


----------



## Neilzord (May 27, 2014)

Seriously awesome guitar! A guy I know has got one of Adam D's old caparisons too.. The son of a bitch! 

I hope that stays a keeper in your collection, Its Epic & The sentiments of it being AD's guitar is also a massive winner!


----------



## MetalDaze (May 27, 2014)

Are you going to buy a cape and start calling everyone pussies now? 

I'm a KSE fan myself so I view that as a very cool score


----------



## Eclipse (May 27, 2014)

Such an awesome guitar! HNGD!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Are you going to buy a cape and start calling everyone pussies now?
> 
> I'm a KSE fan myself so I view that as a very cool score



Pffft as if I haven't already been doing that for years?!

*dons cape*

"You're all a bunch of pussies!!!!!"


----------



## gunch (May 27, 2014)

That's the craziest iridescent looking mahogany I've ever seen


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 27, 2014)

Great score, Matt - awesome taste, as usual. Very cool for you to get one of your hero's guitars - congratulations!


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 27, 2014)

Congrats bro! Awesome color on it and it is even signed!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (May 27, 2014)

The fact that you're in Va and I've been a Killswitch fan since age 12 makes this one especially hard to deal with (I'm so so jealous). Then I realize that I can't afford guitars of this caliber at this point in my life  HNGD


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 27, 2014)

As a fellow KSE fan, I simultaneously congratulate you, and hate you lol.

Moreso the first.

HNGD!!


----------



## SeaBeast (May 27, 2014)

I never really dug Parker's but this one is BEAUTIFUL! HNGD!


----------



## Asrial (May 27, 2014)

I rarely post on NGD posts, but seriously: That finish is silly beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## DownTuner (May 27, 2014)

HNGD! That is truly a special score. I love when NGD's come with a story and a megaton of great photos. Enjoy the guitar!


----------



## Convictional (May 27, 2014)

I used to be a KSE fanboy back in the day (before I moved to ridiculous technical guitar music) so I can totally appreciate the guitar hard-on you had for this baby.

10/10 so much guitar porn in this thread. HNGD!


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Matt and I'm very happy you're digging it! Adam is a really nice guy and was very fair with working with me. 

Also, to those wondering: I did not jack up the price on this and sold it to Matt for less than I could of if I put it up on eBay. It was sold for a fair price that covered what I put into it but by no means did we profiteer from Adam D. I traded Adam a $5000 guitar for this plus a couple of his other goodies, so really it was just to break even 

PS: I really hate EMGs but they sounded excellent in this guitar. Parkers are just so full and resonant, that it makes up for whatever EMGs may lack.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks for the kind words Matt and I'm very happy you're digging it! Adam is a really nice guy and was very fair with working with me.
> 
> Also, to those wondering: I did not jack up the price on this and sold it to Matt for less than I could of if I put it up on eBay. It was sold for a fair price that covered what I put into it but by no means did we profiteer from Adam D. I traded Adam a $5000 guitar for this plus a couple of his other goodies, so really it was just to break even
> 
> PS: I really hate EMGs but they sounded excellent in this guitar. Parkers are just so full and resonant, that it makes up for whatever EMGs may lack.



Thanks Nick! Yep just as I mentioned in the OP, the pricing was super fair, I feel like you gave me a killer deal on this baby and I sincerely appreciate that! I go through a lot of guitars, but I mean it when I say I'm keeping this one!  She's just a really special guitar, and the story behind this one is just too cool! Thanks again dude, I appreciate you hooking me up with one of my dream guitars owned by one of my most-respected guitar idols!


----------



## MetalDaze (May 27, 2014)

I wonder how many times Adam licked the neck....assuming that's all he licked


----------



## PBGas (May 27, 2014)

Very neat! Always great when you get a rare piece, especially from one of your idols! Nicely done and by the way, what an amazing collection of gear you have. Congrats on that as well!


----------



## jvms (May 27, 2014)

....ING SICK!!! congrats bro, that's amazing. get in touch with Parker or a dealer and try to restore the piezo for it to be complete again!


----------



## esp_eraser (May 28, 2014)

Nice score, a rare axe with an intresting colour.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2014)

jvms said:


> ....ING SICK!!! congrats bro, that's amazing. get in touch with Parker or a dealer and try to restore the piezo for it to be complete again!



Ah no I think you misunderstood, the piezo on this one is absolutely fine.  There was one listed in Canada where the seller played with the pickups and removed the piezo wiring, so I passed on that one. This one is totally fine!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2014)

Now you just need his PLM.


----------



## AJD000M (May 29, 2014)

Amazing guitar man, i've alway wanted a parker. I bet this thing screams while having a very bright clean. Super jell. HNGD


----------



## simonXsludge (May 30, 2014)

Congrats, dude! I gotta say, the painted back sets it off. I'd rock a guitar just with that paintjob. Is that color called transparent blue, like you said in the OP?


----------



## cronux (May 30, 2014)

a.carbon.fiber.neck.

damn... don't know what to say, it looks like it will still be playable in 2132. 

HNGD!


----------



## narad (May 30, 2014)

I know it's a big deal because of Adam and all but then what actually jumps out at me is, "Hey! That has an appropriately shaped trussrod cover! Kudos Parker!". Lots of win there for sure!



cronux said:


> a.carbon.fiber.neck.



No.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2014)

shitsøn;4055507 said:


> Congrats, dude! I gotta say, the painted back sets it off. I'd rock a guitar just with that paintjob. Is that color called transparent blue, like you said in the OP?



Yep Parker calls that finish "Transparent Blue" but they all get a metallic finish on the back because that's where the carbon fiber exoskeleton is baked onto the guitar. 



cronux said:


> a.carbon.fiber.neck.
> 
> damn... don't know what to say, it looks like it will still be playable in 2132.
> 
> HNGD!



The back of the neck has carbon fiber baked onto it, but the neck itself is still made out of wood (mahogany in this case). 



narad said:


> I know it's a big deal because of Adam and all but then what actually jumps out at me is, "Hey! That has an appropriately shaped trussrod cover! Kudos Parker!". Lots of win there for sure!



Yeah I looked at the TRC on this one and the TRC on my Parker 7 and was like "who changed this, and WHY?!?!"


----------



## jephjacques (May 30, 2014)

I don't even care about the guitar, the look of sheer joy on your face is what makes this thread <3 <3 <3


----------



## narad (May 30, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I don't even care about the guitar, the look of sheer joy on your face is what makes this thread <3 <3 <3


----------



## skisgaar (May 30, 2014)

Oh my actual god. Adam D is pretty much who I want to be.


----------



## MetalDaze (May 30, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I don't even care about the guitar, the look of sheer joy on your face is what makes this thread <3 <3 <3



That's actually the Killswitch guy


----------



## protest (May 30, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> That's actually the Killswitch guy



LOL I was about to be like dude you look just him too


----------



## jephjacques (May 30, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> That's actually the Killswitch guy



EVEN BETTER


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 30, 2014)

Jelly! I thought these were black for some reason?


----------



## Matthew (May 30, 2014)

HNGD! It's gonna be so hard to not order a ton of customs and rare stuff once I graduate. This plus your 7


----------



## Christian Noir (May 31, 2017)

3 year old necro...

But... Does the OP recall the dual battery setup? Were they wired for 18 volts or one batter for the EMG's and the other for the piezo?

And... by the point of using this guitar, had Adam already switched from the 85 back to the 81? Or were they switched back to a normal configuration? Or am I color blind?

All for the sake of nerdery. I like the 85 in the bridge too sometimes.. Definitely helps cop the ADD tones.

..and one more thing... YOU SOLDS IT? I'm scratching my eyes because I think I'm seeing this on Reverb right now...

Thanksa


----------

